# Top 10 "Golden Rules" for tourney anglers....



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

ok guys, for fun, lets come up with a list of the basic Golden rules for tournament anglers. Ill start with a couple I learned the hard way over the years...LOL doesn't matter what species, ( ive tournament fished for catfish, bass, trout, crappies, steelhead, Muskies and salmon) the ground rules are about the same.. Please add to the list as necessary. 

NEVER give up from start to finish!, 
(have placed in events after being skunked until 20 minutes left more then once)

Know the rules for each event!!
( eligible partners, boundaries, equipment, baits allowed, times, etc)

Never leave fish to find fish.. trust me they wont be there when you come back...

Have all equipment and rigs pre-tied and ready to fish before the tourney starts...

Double check hooks, line and reels before each event. Nothing like grabbing a reel that the drag doesn't work right... or has old line...

ALWAYS top off battery's and gasoline in boat before each event. ( don't ask...) 

If you are lucky enough to find a partner that actually thinks and fishes like you, knows what to do on the boat without you telling him and actually pays for half the costs, better buy a lottery ticket, they are mighty hard to find...

Im sure there are plenty more guys so don't be shy...add away

Salmonid


----------



## muskiemilitia1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Don't take it so seriously that you're not still having fun!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

All of your listed rules make good sense. however you did miss a very important one...........Don't forget the transom plug!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Salmonid said:


> NEVER give up from start to finish!,
> (have placed in events after being skunked until 20 minutes left more then once)


I have a hard time doing this but had two TX last year where we won in the last 10 minutes. Had 1 fish each time and caught 4 the last 10 minutes before weight in. Very good rule.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Don't forget the 'no bananas in the boat' rule! Followed by many yet admitted to by few.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Always be courteous to your competitors! Good morning, thank you, good luck...especially to the a$$hole that just cut in front of you on a bank because he saw you catch a fish!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Salmonid said:


> ok guys, for fun, lets come up with a list of the basic Golden rules for tournament anglers. Ill start with a couple I learned the hard way over the years...LOL doesn't matter what species, ( ive tournament fished for catfish, bass, trout, crappies, steelhead, Muskies and salmon) the ground rules are about the same.. Please add to the list as necessary.
> 
> NEVER give up from start to finish!,
> (have placed in events after being skunked until 20 minutes left more then once)
> ...


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Don't eat Mexican food the night before a tourney


----------

